# What is DHS preparing for.......???????????



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I have no idea...........but it does NOT look like hurricane preps.......

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...ty-is-pre-staging-gear-and-equipment_08152013


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

No, it hasn't happened yet. Sue, the economy is imploding but the collapse hasn't happened yet. We still have electricity. We can still buy gasoline. Stores are still open.

DHS is obviously preparing for an economic collapse, martial law, and civil war. The government knows what will happen when the dollar is worthless and millions won't be able to buy food. Why else would they have bought 1.6 billion rounds of hollow point ammo?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

BillS and that article pretty much says it all.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

A slight modification to Hiwalls signature------

Times are gonna get tougher - Keep your magazines full


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)




----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Sourdough said:


>


Sourdough it sure looks like that Civilian force is comming to fruition and I won't be surprised if Martial Law is declared within the next 12 to 18 Months.
In fact I will be very surprised and very relieved, if it hasn't been put in place by then.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Always try to back up news stories with other sources (if you can) to check for accuracy. Single-source info is too easily flawed. Trust, but verify.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Always try to back up news stories with other sources (if you can) to check for accuracy. Single-source info is too easily flawed. Trust, but verify.


I don't disagree. However, one does need to keep their eyes open to what is going on, not just what is being talked about by the MSM.


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

An anonymous colonel an anonymous DHS insider, credible sources.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I read this same story yesterday, from a link which a cousin of move had posted. The site was called, "Red Flag News", if I remember correctly. However, it linked from there to the "Infowars" website, which knocks it's credibility down quite a few pegs for me. Alex Jones is known to be a liar at worst, and a sensationalist at best. 

With said, however...

I have been saying for quite a few months that I don't trust DHS, either. 

There are a number of things about their activities which simply do not add up, and even the most far-fetched and sensationalized story often has roots in fact.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I find it interesting that we are all prepping for an uncertain future, and that is considered prudent. But if a gov't agency preps for an uncertain future, it's a conspiracy surely designed to take away our freedoms and enslave us all. I am not a huge fan of the DHS either and some of their agents are questionable at best. Like the one who applied to work for my department 3 times but could not pass the psych eval or the polygraph, so he joined up with the DHS instead (who hired him without delay). Just wanted to point out the irony.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah... but it seems to me that if DHS was just being prudent, we wouldnt be having to guess at their intent, as it would be front page news, rather than kept on the down low...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I find it interesting that we are all prepping for an uncertain future, and that is considered prudent. But if a gov't agency preps for an uncertain future, it's a conspiracy surely designed to take away our freedoms and enslave us all.


Because if I made my own drone and sent it to the ME, I would be a madman, but if the gubt does it, no problem.
If I laundered drug money I would be in prison, but if its BAC, HSBC, WF, slap on the wrist fine.
If I stole money from my clients I would be in jail, but if I'm Jon Corzine, no problem.
If I gave weapons to Los Zetas...

Hard to trust the gubts motives in anything they do...


----------



## cody999 (Aug 13, 2013)

Going off the economic collapse scenario, former green beret lt. gen. W.G. Boykin said that is exactly what is occurring stating he is seeing things done here that he did in other countries to achieve the same results.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Yeah... but it seems to me that if DHS was just being prudent, we wouldnt be having to guess at their intent, as it would be front page news, rather than kept on the down low...


Why would a government agency like DHS post what they do and why they do it on the front page of a newspaper? Would you want all of your preps and plans posted on the front page of a newspaper?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Why would a government agency like DHS post what they do and why they do it on the front page of a newspaper? Would you want all of your preps and plans posted on the front page of a newspaper?


As long as my plans and preps do not become a hazard they are not part of the collective problem, I as a private citizen am NOT held accountable to random people walking up and ringing the doorbell demanding to know what is inside the house.

I'm (we) am/are not a public agency within a bureaucracy that has decades of the taint of distrust regardless of which side someone comes down on politically, R vs D, and that doesnt even begin to address the complaints of those who refuse to identify with either of them!

As a public agency, they damn well better answer to Congress, and Congress damn well better answer to me... "OR ELSE" That part is clearly defined in the Constitution as well.

The administration of transparency has been anything but, and I know you're no fan so I'm not trying to pick any fight on that, I'm just saying that when it comes to .gov spending.... yeah. Right now... EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Want to talk about government spending and waste? 

Everyone is familiar with the Sequestration and its effect on government spending, right? We've all heard about the furloughs going on to cut money from the various budgets, right? 

My agency has a contract service that are unarmed folks who sit in hallways and answer questions and such. Kind of like a concierge service. Well, their contract was cut, so they cut the number of posts they could fill. The agency felt like they still needed someone sitting there, so they offered those posts to our off-duty officers as overtime. At time-and-a-half. 

Only in the federal government does it make sense to cut spending by replacing people who make $16-$18/hour with people getting paid $36-$42/hour.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cody999 said:


> former green beret lt. gen. W.G. Boykin said that is exactly what is occurring stating he is seeing things done here that he did in other countries to achieve the same results.


He has some really good points in this video:


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw that latter on Infowars that was supposedly from DHS to Patriot Supply. I find it hard to believe that first, PS would get a letter because it's traceable. Seems to me like a phone call from the top dudes would be the route they'd take, but I could be wrong. 2nd, why would PS post something like that? Wouldn't that kind of put their biz in jeopardy? They stand to make a lot of money off of supplying the gov so why tick them off by being whistle blowers?
As sketchy as AJ's site sometimes is, I choose not to discount every single thing he posts. Rather, I file it under 'it's possible'. 

When you remember the saying "Control the food, control the people", this story certainly gives one pause.


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

I would suspect the letter is fake in an attempt to get "us" in a buying frenzy. Why would they buy from a retailer instead of the supplier?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Why would a government agency like DHS post what they do and why they do it on the front page of a newspaper? Would you want all of your preps and plans posted on the front page of a newspaper?


Because they use taxpayer dollars to to it therefore they owe those that foot the bill transparency and accountability.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok sentry, send me 10% of your paycheck and ill start preparing. You dont get to see what im getting or how im preparing. Ill put together a news letter listing you as a possible threat. But trust me, ill be there for ya. Sound good?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

How does you paying taxes entitle you to classified government information? So they took out some money from your check and now the CIA needs to let you know every person they paid off for intel that kept your town from being blown up with a back pack bomb? Do you also expect the USMC to send you a monthly report of the tactics they are preparing to use in Korea if need be? I pay taxes so I want to know where every nuclear submarine is and where they are pointing their missiles! That's absurd. We're not talking about Michelle Obama's shoe collection or how much the Treasury spent minting pennies. We're talking about a gov't agency that _may_ very well be prepping for a SHTF scenario so that America can survive it. OPSEC is OPSEC, if it's you or if it's DHS or if it's someone MAG. Sometimes you just have to set aside the conspiracies and rhetoric for your own sanity. Believe it or not sometimes government agencies are actually here to help (and do a good job too). And sometimes the government needs to keep secrets. I doubt even George Washington himself posted his defensive and attack plans against the British in the local newspaper.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Good points all, sentry. Certainly some secrecy is merited. Sure seems like DHS could offer a better balance between what is and isnt secret. I guess it comes down to whether or not you believe the government has your best interests in mind while they are decided which secrets to keep. I do not believe they do.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sometimes it's hard to know who the real enemy is and sometimes the fix is worse than the disease. 

Governments are not immune to evil actions and when they screw up they do everything in their power to hide and protect the guilty parties. Look at the investigations into Benghazi, the IRS, federal wire tapping, Waco and the Branch Davidians, and the BATFE Operation Fast and Furious (selling guns to Mexican Cartels). If the conspiracy theories abound it may be because there's a basis of fact behind the suspicions.

I personally believe that trusting the government to do what is right is a fool's game. To blindly trust government to do what is right under a shroud of secrecy is just plain stupid. People do things in secret that they'd never do if they feared getting caught.

Government agencies believing that they're doing what's best for US citizens doesn't mean that what they do is actually beneficial. Can you imagine what the USA would be like if we gave Obomao, Nancy Pelosi, or Hitlery Clinton free reign to do what they believe is best for the country?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One thing I always try to remember is we do not need the DHS at all. It is a new dept that is totally unnecessary. Their budget is huge. Their budget is so big that last year they carried over a huge surplus(8 billion dollars). They couldn't even spend their money fast enough in a whole year so they had a lot left at the end. Their projected surplus this year is $9 billion. The DHS is just one of the many things wrong with the USA.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

But I would love a job working for them, Have a new Tahoe to drive, a govt. credit card, govt issue guns and a big hand full of that ammo they bought, get a super retirement plan, and not have to be in Obama care, and best of all be in the loop....


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Just Great..........That caused me to PUKE all over my computer.



mosquitomountainman said:


> Can you imagine what the USA would be like if we gave Obomao, Nancy Pelosi, or Hitlery Clinton free reign to do what they believe is best for the country?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I have no idea...........but it does NOT look like hurricane preps.......
> 
> http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...ty-is-pre-staging-gear-and-equipment_08152013


 Obombs did say he wanted a military bigger than ours, guess he is getting her done.:surrender:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I guess it comes down to whether or not you believe the government has your best interests in mind while they are decided which secrets to keep.


I believe that if it was something they wanted to keep secret because they had evil intent, we would not know about it or be discussing it on this forum. I have no doubt that gov't is indeed working angles and making plans that are not in our best interest. But I think the stuff the DHS is doing (that we are hearing about) is just prepping for survival. Maybe their own, maybe ours. We are talking about a White House who thinks of us all as helpless children who need to be completely cared for in every way. And what is the best way to keep us misdirected from what is really going on? Keep us focused on the DHS buying ammo & food and getting some use MRAP's from the military. Look at my left hand and I can _magically_ pull a quarter from out behind your right ear.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*this is one way they are preparing*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f77/has-anyone-else-seen-20951/


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

......Deleted..........


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

hiwall said:


> One thing I always try to remember is we do not need the DHS at all. It is a new dept that is totally unnecessary. Their budget is huge. Their budget is so big that last year they carried over a huge surplus(8 billion dollars). They couldn't even spend their money fast enough in a whole year so they had a lot left at the end. Their projected surplus this year is $9 billion. The DHS is just one of the many things wrong with the USA.


This is largely true, but something else to consider is that since its creation, DHS has absorbed numerous other agencies and facilities which existed prior to its creation in 2003. These include: FPS, CBP, ICE, USCG, USSS, FEMA, and numerous smaller agencies.

Don't get me wrong; I think that DHS is a bit shady, too. I am just saying that as a whole, there are parts of it which are useful.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> there are parts of it which are useful


I agree. Even a murderer has transplant-able organs


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

don't get too excited about what you read on http://www.shtfplan.com as it's the same thing week after week and yr after yr, just worded different to keep the red necks attention.


----------



## Marrikay (Aug 20, 2013)

Gov. Agencies have until Oct. 1st to spend their money before end of fiscal yr, but I dont know why they need it to be DELIVERED by Oct 1st.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

hiwall said:


> I agree. Even a murderer has transplant-able organs


Haha! Well said.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, a Canadian putting in her two cents worth here -- take it or leave it, as you see fit.

My grandfather was born in 1903. He was born in Hungary, but grew up in Germany. He lived in Germany up until he and my grandmother emigrated to Canada in the late 1920s, leaving most of his family in Germany. He lost family to the Nazis in the 30s, because they refused to take part in the activities to "better" Germany, and were helping those who were considered "the problem".

He raised his children, and his children raised their children, with one clear belief: "Those who control the food control the people."

Now, a lot of people think, "Food? Food is plentiful!!!" and, yes. Pretty much anyone can walk into a grocery store in North America, and buy food. And cheaply, in comparison to the rest of the world. However, there are two flaws in that: one, food supply chains, and two, food quality. Lunchables are not food. Potato chips are not food. Preservative-laden frozen entrees are not food.

No one may believe me when I say this, but we are ALREADY THERE, inured in the situation which my grandfather left his homeland to escape. Except for a few of us who grow a portion of our own food, the food system is controlled -- right down to being able to trace back every single animal which enters the food chain (and it's owner and breeding history). Everything is controlled. You try to produce food for the commercial market and see how far you get before you have a government-type knocking on your door.

I tried to open a cafe here, in this small little village in SW Manitoba. I wanted to serve ONLY locally produced food. I couldn't do it. Not only are there regulations on what I can serve to the public, sell to the public, EVEN IF THE PUBLIC WANTS TO BUY IT, but the licenses required (and the licensing fees) make the entire undertaking a losing proposition.

They already control the food. My grandfather is spinning in his grave, I'm sure. 

Let's not get into the media -- I cannot believe how many people out there swear by Fox News and other media networks. Any network which sells advertising is NOT in the business in order to get you the truth. They are in the business of providing what SELLS. I make it a policy to not believe a word out of the mouth of any talking head speaking for a networks which advertises A) fast food, B) the auto industry/oil, or C) consumer goods such as shampoo and beer, etc.

I work in media. I'm the news editor for a newspaper. I know exactly how this works -- if a story offends a prospective advertiser, it doesn't make front page, regardless of how important it is. The winner of the Superbowl will ALWAYS be considered more newsworthy in regular media than the fact that Syrian children are being gassed. MTV and the latest antics of Lindsay Lohan and Miley Cyrus will ALWAYS be more "sellable" than the atrocities happening in our world, because we've dumbed down our citizenry to the point where, so long as American Idol is on at the expected time and they have their Cheetos and Coke available, they just don't want to know, because they don't understand.

The indoctrination which we are now seeing is nothing new. It started a generation or two ago in our school system, when teaching to test became more important than actually teaching children to THINK -- and anyone who doesn't believe that that was a calculated and intentional move on the part of the government, even then, is deluding themselves.

Again, just my opinion, but we've already reached the point where the momentum will carry us over the edge, because few people think for themselves any longer, and few want to.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Town Marshall
City Chief of Police
County Sheriff
State Police
A bunch of different alphabet Federal agencies

Practically impossible to get them all to dance to my tune. BUT if I control DHS which in turn gradually will control/regulate/fiances all of the others, then all will dance to whatever tune I want.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*GSA contracts and purchases.No conspirancy*

426 5B- Armored Vehicles, Vehicle Armoring Services, Wheeled Vehicles (excluding patrol cars) used strictly for Law Enforcement or Security purposes and other miscellaneous armoring products and services Includes all types of armored vehicles (excludes Mobile Command Centers). Also includes armoring done on any other type vehicle or structure including, but not limited to boats, temporary jail cells, mobile jail cells (in vehicles) and all services required to provide armored products. Does not include rental or leasing of armored vehicles at this time. 
Under this contract there are 22 contractors alone, many more contracts for our national security, no conspiracies here everything is listed including the companies name and phone numbers, no Bourne Conspiracy or area 51, everything is in the open, I think we should slow down and watch more 1930cowboys movies and have some funartydance:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Quills, that was extremely well put. Thank you for writing that (although I wish you were wrong, I know that you are not).


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

There was a very old (medieval) textbook for rulers - "The Prince" by Machiavelli (yes, that one) which warned the reader not to enrage the poplace so much that they want to assisinate you. It posited that is is impossible to control a poplace that is that angry. 
I think our leaders fear us, because they know darn well they will be rightly blamed when things go "pfffft". They are trying to buy security like they used to try and buy love...with tax money.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

we need to keep a watchful eye


----------

